
UK to start work on satellite system to rival EU's Galileo - jonbaer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-eu-galileo/uk-to-start-work-on-satellite-system-to-rival-eus-galileo-sunday-telegraph-idUSKCN1LB0AT
======
nickdothutton
Of all the places to spend time and effort, a UK Galileo would not be my first
choice. Particularly since I don't foresee much of a divergence between UK and
US foreign policy of the sort that would result in the UK's loss of access to
GPS at full accuracy levels.

IMO the money would be better spent on the Royal Navy, which currently has
warships with empty compartments and spaces where weapon systems should be,
but which were never fitted due to budget constraints.

